# Entertaining a betta



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

I acquired my first Betta a few days ago and so far, so good. He's active, spunky, and has a good appetite.

My question is what are some things I can do to entertain him? He's in a 1.5 gallon atm until I can upgrade to a 5 or 10g.
I don't want him to become bored and lethargic.
I can sit and watch him hours. He's an absolute hoot to watch. I don't my Mr. Socrates to become bored.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well...you could do a polka for him...maybe kipups...how about some hop scotch...lol...
not sure they enjoy entertainment from us..would probably figure we are just nuts..


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol Do the YMCA with a snorkel and some scuba gear on and he might just blow some air bubbles at the top for ya 

No, but really all you can do is just provide him a bigger home.. not much you can do to entertain a fish, they live a simple life.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It is good to have your Betta do things like see itself in a mirror. It makes him want to fight himself, and alleviates any boredom you might be concerned about. I have heard that they like the "exercise."


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some people put a mirror up for an hour or two so he can practice flaring. I have heard of goldfish that play with pingpong balls and some Acei that watch TV. And you can train some fish with food. 

But, in general, fish that defend territories like to be left alone. Cichlids, betta, and gourami will get more exercise if they have other fish to chase away, but they will also be stressed. They don't need friends or playmates. You can give your adult fish a cute name, but it doesn't make it childlike. Think grouchy old man, not lonely little kid.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

HEY !!!!! quit talkin about me like that....lol


----------

